# new to anything nissan



## everymodder0509 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello everyone, I joined the forum because I have a few questions about 510 motors. Let me start off by saying I've never done anything mechanical to a Nissan before and have no knowledge of them really.

So let's get down too it. I'm acquiring a couple engines that came out of some 510 wagons and plan on rebuilding them. Here is a list of questions I have.

1. Is it easy to do a fuel injection swap?
2. Is there a resale value for them?
3. Which engines came out of the wagons cause I know there were about 5 different liter sizes used in 510s.

Thanks for any help friends.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Hard to answer your question without knowing the year of 510 we are talking about. Early 510's ran the L-series engine which was later replaced by the NAP-Z engines. NAP-Z engines were available with TBI in later years in the Hardbody trucks and early Pathfinders with the 4-cyl. engine, so converting to fuel injection shouldn't be too hard. L-series 4 cyl. engines were never available with fuel injection to my knowledge, but where there's a will there's a way. There were a number of carb options for the L-series; many have installed Webers or Mikunis side-drafts. I'm sure you can find a lot more info on either engine series on Wikipedia. I'm not sure if there is a whole lot of value in building them for resale; they made an awful lot of those engines and most people who are into those cars tend to do most of the engine work themselves. Also, a lot of the 510 owners have moved past the old L and NAP-Z engines in favor of later SR and KA series engines (I've even seen one with a VG30E V6 in it).


----------

